# I need to get certified



## Bullshark

I am only doing this for Lobstering in the Keys but I needed some kind of card to rent tanks so who should I call? What should I expect to spend on the certification? I really really really don't want to dive up here b/c of all the sharks is there any way to get the card without having to dive offshore here? I know I sound like a puss but it is what it is I hate sharks. I know there in the Keys but I have only seen a few and when we Lobster there is like 10 other boats in the same spot so I have never seen one while Lobstering.


----------



## bluffman2

DO NOT....i REPEAT DO NOT try and get your certification "black market".....there have been ALOT of divers that have died while lobstering in the keys .and they were EXPIERENCED.......

go through the whole course and get comfortable diving before you attempt that....

and this is just MY OPINION..........

if someone else would like to offer info, i would like to hear it as well......


----------



## countryjwh

to my little bit of knowledge the only way to get a card is to go through a dive shop, as in your case i would guess mbt. they will get you a card be it ssi, padi, or whatever they use. i am sure someone else will know more than me but this is the only way i see getting a card. and i would not go through the black market either.


----------



## Bullshark

Thats not what I was trying to do guys. I have a 3rd lung and have been using it for years so im not all the way green. I just don't want to dive offshore here thats all. I did not know if I had to to get my card. If that is the case I will just wait to do it in the Keys when I go in January.


----------



## bluffman2

> *Bullshark (8/6/2009)*Thats not what I was trying to do guys. I have a 3rd lung and have been using it for years so im not all the way green. I just don't want to dive offshore here thats all. I did not know if I had to to get my card. If that is the case I will just wait to do it in the Keys when I go in January.


sorry if i responded wrongly.......

you do have to have a C card to get tanks filled.......be carefull and have a good time......


----------



## Evensplit

You can get certified here without diving the Gulf. We do lots of Classes at the springs in the cooler months or when the weather keeps us off the beach or pickens.

Stop by MBT when you get a chance and we'll be happy to discuss the options with you.

Jim

MBT Divers (850) 455-7702


----------



## Pierce07

To get certified the schedule at MBT is Wed-Sun. 



Wed is class

Thursday- Pool

Friday- Class

Saturday- Open Water

Sunday- Open Water



By open water they mean something other then the pool. Sometimes they do the beach and sometimes the springs depending on the weather. At the beach the deepest you'll get is around 20ft. I personally have never seen any sharks at the beach. I've done at least 50 dives at the beach most being night dives. You can do a private class and probably talk them into going to the springs which is fresh water. 



I highly recommend using MBT because they're extremely nice and flexible.


----------



## bluffman2

good info guys :bowdown :clap:clap


----------



## Bullshark

> *Evensplit (8/6/2009)*You can get certified here without diving the Gulf. We do lots of Classes at the springs in the cooler months or when the weather keeps us off the beach or pickens.
> 
> Stop by MBT when you get a chance and we'll be happy to discuss the options with you.
> 
> Jim
> 
> MBT Divers (850) 455-7702


PM sent


----------



## marmidor

*MBT!!!!!!*


----------



## arch_diver

MBT all the way. First class instruction and a great group of people to dive with. 

As for diving, there are plenty of options in north and central Florida to practice your diving skills after you are certified. Your C-card may be good for life, but your ability to use the skills you will learn need to be maintained to ensure that you have a safe trip diving in the Keys each year.

In between spiny seasons, you can fill your cooler with some local shovelnose lobster! Some say they taste better than spiny


----------



## Telum Pisces

You are really missing out on some great diving by not diving here. Most of us see sharks because we spearfish. If you just want to dive, the sharks will mostly never show up. And we post up the cool/terrifying shark stories because they are intense. But for the most part, sharks are not an issue at all. You should try to get over your fear and jump into our great dive sites in our area.


----------



## Renegade_2010

MBT without a doubt... I am a graduate of the basic diving class and it was a great exprience...My instructor was Jerry West and he did a great job. Very enjoyable and informative experience.


----------



## Evensplit

> *AquaHombre (8/19/2009)*... Looks to me like a few people on this site are shamelessly self promoting themselves. From my experience and from what many certified divers have told me the MBT training program is pretty weak...


Hombre, Welcome to the forum!!!

I would be very interested in hearing some details from your experience. If there is a problem I would very much like to know about it so we can fix it.As you know as an instructor, ego has no place in SCUBA training.

Having been an instructor for more than 25 years, I'm sure you could provide some meaningful input that we could use to improve our training program. As always,we welcome any ideas that may improveour training programs for everyone!


----------



## Evensplit

> *AquaHombre (8/19/2009)*MBT Guy,
> 
> A very old and good friend of mine told me about this site. I'm new here and don't want to get involved with your site politics. I dropped in to see if some of the things he told me were true and I can see that they pretty much are. I have been diving since the 70's and teaching since the 80's. My friend, who is a retired Navy Master Diver and former Commercial Diver and Charter Boat Captain shares many of my beliefs in that the state of recreational SCUBA diving training is pretty sad. Training ten year olds? The industry has adopted thepolicy that 10 year olds can be certified - with many limitations. We will train 10 year olds, but we will not commit to training anyone under 12 without first interviewing the prospective studentAND their parents. Not all 10 or 11 year olds are ready. If we commit to training a 10 or 11 year old student, it is doneas a private class, and a parent must accompany them through the training. One week cram courses? MBT's course currinculum is established as a "self paced" course. Students progress at a rate that is comfortab;le to them AND the instructor. The course can be completed in a week, and many of our students do comlete it that quickly. There are also many students that take 2 or more weeks to complete. There is no pressure to complete in any time frame, nor any penalty for taking longer. Many of our students are young military professionals (including Navy rescue swimmers),and they are more than capable of completing the course in a shorter period of time.Minimal Pool practice time? Students are provided with the opportunity to attend as many pool sessions as they ORTHEIR INSTRUCTOR feel are neccessary to get confident and competent. Cert Dives in freshwater springs that are nothing more than swimming pools with carp? We prefer to conduct training in Salt Water environments, but the springs offer exceptional training opportunities for new students. We have an open door policy for any of our students to attend (free of charge) anytraining dives in any location after they are certified, and we conduct local salt water dives regularly as weather permits.Really? Yes
> 
> I may or may not drop in here again and I may or may not post again. If I feel I can provide some unbiased advice to someone I will. Please include me in your listfor advice. I am not above learning something new ifI can.
> 
> As for improving your training program, well, none of my suggestions would probably fit into your economic model. One of the big reasons I'm not teaching entry level students anymore is that I absolutely refuse to compromise my personal values and reduce the content and or accelerate the pace of my course so that I can pump out class after class of mediocre divers who don't even know they are mediocre. I totally agree, and I will not compromise my standards nor will I ever ask any instructor to compromise theirs. Based on the first hand reports I have had regarding your course schedule and curriculum I am amazed that you are meeting the minimum standards of your training agency.Our training curriculum exceeds the reauirementsofthe 3 major training organizations, and we have been commended by the certification agencies and insurance companies that represent the industry for our aggressive approach to diver safety.That is why I recommend that people shop around and ask questions. Surely you can't object to that?I mean, if you really care about Diver safety and Diver training you would encourage everyone to shop for the best value class they could find. I strongly agree that prospective students shop around and find the training program that meets their needs and makes them comfortable. Dive training is NOT one size fits all. People all learn in different ways. I totally agree. Basic diver training is the cornerstone of a lifelong recreational activity that is inherently dangerous.
> 
> Lots of people I know use your facility for one reason or another. Many of them recieved their basic diver training from you. Several of them have dropped out of diving and several have recieved follow on training elsewhere. We do our best to ensure that our new divers remain active, but statistics throughout the industry reflect a regrettably small percentage of new divers that remin active in SCUBA after initial certification. We offer lots of opportunities forall divers to join us for local dives free of charge, and we encourage local divers to meet new dive buddies and stay active. I welcome any ideas you may have to help improve the statistics on active divers in our area. SCUBA Shackdivers tend to stay with Gene because he doesn't cut corners and rush them through a course. I wold be willing to bet that on the whole folks who graduate from the SCUBA Shack course feel more comfortable and stay active in diving longer. I'm talking percentages not numbers. It is kind of obvious that you guys crank out divers in much larger numbers than Gene does. We conduct a great deal of follow on training and even re-certs for local divers that have completed their training at other shops, but do not feel comfortable diving on their own. Nobody in the industry can claim to have a 100% satisfaction rate in their training.But ten years from now, I'll put money on the fact that a higher percentage of Gene's students are still active in Diving. Gene's a good friend, but I'll be happy to take your money. I'll update my mailing address so you can send me a check : )
> 
> It is obvious you have your fans. The only point I want to make and that I will endeavor to reinforce if and when I post again will be that Divers will be best served if they shop around. I agree. Since the predominant force on this site seems to be your followers I feel compelled to put a little balance into the mix. Please feel free to do so, but please keep accusationsbased on fact, not opinion. I'm sure I'll take a few hits from it, but, maybe it will get through to a few and they will explore their options more completely when seeking Diver Training, Equipment or Service.MBT also encourages divers to shop around. We proudly stand behind our standards in training, as well as our quality of service, equipment, and prices. We always welcome criticisms, and new ideas. If something needs to be fixed, or if we can do something in a better way, I want to know about it. Competition is good. It is the cornerstone of our free market system.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Good Luck!


----------



## Chris Couture

AquaHombre,



Site Politics? Let's see.... The crew and customers of MBT have been very active and productive members of this forum for a while and provide great advice to the diving community. Have the other dive shops? No.



I'm a certified diver with over 450 logged dives in the gulf of mexico in my log book. I'm Ow1, Ow2, Advanced and Rescue certified with NAUI and I'm also Nitrox certified. All of my certs were through Dive Pros but they were completed many years ago. I visited all the shops before I signed up with Dive Pros and they were I felt most comfortable.



That was 15 years ago and if I was looking now, I would still do my research and go with the place I felt best.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Ill be happy to lend my story for you Hombre!

In June of 2009, I was forced by all my buddies to get certified or Ill never get to enjoy the underwater experience with them. So I ONLY knew of one place, didnt even know the name, Im not a diver.... So I called, gave the class schedule, I was supposed to be out of town and the last day My boss said next week so I called MBT and the day prior to the class, they squeezed me in.

My entry into the shop was a welcome to MBT, if you need any help we are here for you... I thought hey thats nice! But I was there for the class and Enrolled. The first and second night was Books and videos, added in was the personal experiences of the Instructor which is normally more important than knowing a pink tank doesnt mean your gay! So with the sessions over, questions asked and answered until comfortable, we dismissed for a day in the pool. Upon arrival for the pool we all collected gear for the lesson. Again, its not the instructor who double checks its you and your buddy and we already knew this. Everyone was off to the pool. Careful lessons of Gear removals, gear problems and proper fitting was given. I couldnt see you teaching it any better! Pool water was smokin, 90 degrees it felt hotter but we then took a physical lesson and it was tough, back to the gear, suited up and went for the first inhale on a reg. This was all slow go, no haste and definitely not one to play with. Our instructor buddied us up. We learned and watched each other, the class wasnt completely ready, one gentleman couldnt breath with a reg and without his nose. Instructor took Special time to work on this with the guy. If it was me I wish he had done the same, but I was ok. He just couldnt do it. We all done several tasks, not once but several times, I believe this was a Classroom, do it till you get it right and without a phobia. Finished the night and ready for open water land entries the next. We all felt ready to move forward, except the one member. Our first water dive was at Pensacola Beach Gulf Side. Very demanding for a fat guy, walk the beach with all ya gear 95 degrees, wetsuit and then swim out 200 feet to the old pier. If that wasnt a training session Ill kiss ya arse. Freakin fins will whoop ya! We all made it! Buddied up! Viz sucked and we all knew that, so we went down one at a time and no hurry. Then I found my issue, Clearing my ears! My mask was more for snorkeling than Diving, I learned very fast about this painful problem. I finally surpassed the clearing and we all had a lesson underwater, each mask clearing, buddy breathing and hand signals. What else can ya do.... cartwheels? Next day, Dove the jetties at Ft Pickens. Now we are talking about no still spring water, we are talking real deal swift moving water which can test the students. The entire area was mapped to us, underwater terrain and emergency drill.Steve had a different mask today! We all were excited. Basically a deeper dive in current and with structure. a series of dives both very quick but great for comfort and understanding neutral bouyancy. Ascendingup and to the shore we learned about the buddy system more. practiced several emergencydrills, equipment failures and fixing issues, all very handy skills! Last was a single man swim into raging current, descend down the rope to the anchor and emergency ascent, out of air... Ill never forget that one!

That was my open water certification.... I have no questions about the books or video. I had purchased gear prior to my classes, I used some of mine and MBTs gear. I dont think I was asked to pay for the use of any of it. Covered in the class fee? Who cares, I learned something those days, traded a day with my family for it, you bet it was worthy of returning for more certification!

So...... I signed up for Adv Open Water a week later... remember I have just a couple dives under my belt......A few classroom days into this and I took the Nitrox to fulfill my AdvOW cert. 

Spent time in the dark with Navigation, nice 3 foot viz buddy diving in the intercoastal, my partner and I was the closest to the pin! I guess we are naturals? Its tough in the dark, but it clears your head and makes you listen and think. Think there was 5 of us in this class. We all were ready for the nite dive or we wouldnt have shown up! Good night on the water, worthy lesson I use every time I go out now!

Took the Nitroxclass, had a blast, and this class was tough, the book part was very well taught andhad questions on Bottom time calculations and tank fills. But thats why I went and took the class. To be taught! Can you show me on your chart a better way to read it? Im looking for the reason of"weak" training.

Dove the PCB pier again and learned some recovery methods, buddy breathing and navigations. Viz was way better. We found the lost treasure, again, we must be naturals or given proper instruction? Who knows.... Oh well tomorrow we dive the Might "O".

Spent the morning gearing up, tanks, Nitrox testing O2 and preparing dive plans. When we neared the O we all went over our gear again, buddy checked and went over safety issues and rule of thumbs, like dont run out of AIR!Tied off, water viz was bad to 82 feet, then to me crystal clear. New for me,2-3 seas, too much weight, BCD floatation, issues, its all new, its all learning, Id rather find my problems then to be handed a perfect dive on a platter, what did ya learn then.... NOTHING..... So went over Dive plans, and hit the water, down the rope, and BAM on top of the wreck! AWESOME! I was sucking air, had 2000 at the tower! SHEZZZZ...LOL So my dive time was short, very exciting,nervous and I hit 131 feet, and washeaded back to therope and made my safety stops as taught.Made it up finally after DC told me to move on and experienced my first ever Boat loading from a rough sea day! Man that was fun...LOL HAAAA, looked like a whale flippin onto that sucker. Learned more quickly!

Surface interval went over the dive each person and therequestions and issues. Yeah someone got LOW on air..wasnt me! So he learned how fast it goes down there. Its all a learning curver, MBT prepared me for the dive, MBT prepared me to expect problems and how to fix them withoutpanicing. This is the skills I learned in just a month of certifying. 

I have sincebeen on a few dives where the Guys at MBTor yourself might never go. It took a lot of nerve and unlike others I took my classroom experience and practiced,I played in pools, ponds, and springs, and I also dove the jet black Encofina river for fossils and I can tell ya Yamay as well be blind down it that crap! My buddy who is a 20 year river diver taught me the rules of the river, clear or dark water, entanglements will getya! I braved the black snakey gatorlands, I dove swift moving rivers where30 lbs of weight wasnt enuff, and beenas close to a tec dive as possible inside ledges/overhangs I didnt realize till I came to the wall, its freaky and with the mental skills taught at MBT .... Most wouldnt get out of the boat. I have full faith in their curiculum, instructors and their passion to help you succeed! 

Ive had Hydro / viz, reg servicing and any question you need to ask Ill bet ya a burger anyday they will bend over backwards tomake you comfortable with the answers. They gaveme the opportunity, maybe some of us take it and use it and understand more. Who knows, Im sure there other places teach simular, we are all humans,our instinct is to help others. Im proud to say I was Certified by MBT Instructors.

Although some of them have definite personal problems, impetience issues and nipple licking skills, hey....they are people Iwouldnt mind calling my friends! 

My name is Steve Holloway, my cell number is 850-380-1788 and I live in Pace Florida.Maybe if I knew of another Dive Shop we would have never met... who knows, but Im glad I used them. I have nothing bad tosay about them. All are very helpful and eager to provide you with the correct instruction. Thats my story....... Hombre


----------



## Evensplit

*OK..I'll play.*



> *AquaHombre (8/20/2009)*Do you have a financial stake in the success of MBT? If you do you are not unbiased and you can not expect us to believe that your motives are completely altruistic. Please, give us some credit. *I never said that I was unbiased. *I give you credit for a great marketing strategy and I commend you on wanting to promote the sport. I am new on the site, but before I posted I looked around and read a huge volume of threads. It is evident that this site is populated with many MBT fans and that they know that you know who they are. It is highly unlikely that any of them will sing any song but your praises. Good for you. *Many of the members that speak up here often go to the other shops in town and elsewhere for certain items or service.I wish that I had the power to influence others that you give me credit for - I'd be a rich man.*
> 
> If I post again, I will post my opinion as I see fit. I already have an idea or two that the community would probably benefit from._ *So you've already said, and I encourage it. If it's good for the community, pleaseshare.*_
> 
> Perhaps I will pay a visit to some of the other Dive Centers and speak with their principles about posting here to bring some balance to the site. There is nothing worse than something that claims to be the source of impartial advice that is nothing more than a ruse for financial gain.You lost me there. "Ruse"? I never claimed to be the source of impartial advice. Honest, yes. Impartial, no. While the goals of this forum may be pure the views expressed and the advice offered is currently largely to the benefit of MBT as a marketing tool. If you disagree with any advice I've given, please provide your input. There are many ways to do something, and I'd like to learn something new if you've got something to offer.
> 
> Buyer Beware.
> 
> Out.


*You joined yesterday and have made 5 posts, all generally aimed against me or MBT. You say you've got 25 years of instructor experience and that you have some great ideasfor the industry. But we haven't seen much of any substance so far. Not sure what I've done to you, but you've got some seriousaggression towards me. *

*I'm not sure, but it all seems so familiar....*


----------



## Pierce07

I believe the only tow bohunter has to the shop is that he was certified there. Have you ever stopped by MBT and actually talked to anyone?


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I'm awaiting the first to blow! LOL This is why there is Wal mart, Kmart and Target, just like there are regular and magnums, some people just small!


----------



## FelixH

> *AquaHombre (8/20/2009)*Do you have a financial stake in the success of MBT? If you do you are not unbiased and you can not expect us to believe that your motives are completely altruistic. Please, give us some credit.
> 
> I give you credit for a great marketing strategy and I commend you on wanting to promote the sport. I am new on the site, but before I posted I looked around and read a huge volume of threads. It is evident that this site is populated with many MBT fans and that they know that you know who they are. It is highly unlikely that any of them will sing any song but your praises. Good for you.
> 
> If I post again, I will post my opinion as I see fit. I already have an idea or two that the community would probably benefit from.
> 
> Perhaps I will pay a visit to some of the other Dive Centers and speak with their principles about posting here to bring some balance to the site. There is nothing worse than something that claims to be the source of impartial advice that is nothing more than a ruse for financial gain. While the goals of this forum may be pure the views expressed and the advice offered is currently largely to the benefit of MBT as a marketing tool.
> 
> Buyer Beware.
> 
> Out.


I'll make this short since I have to be somewhere in a few minutes. To clear up any confusion you may have, Evensplit, who replied to your post is co-owner of MBT. To my knowledge, Bohunter1, who gave an account of his MBTexperience, has no financial stake in the success of MBT. As far as I know, he is simply a satisfied customer. As am I. As are many of the frequenters of this site. 

Other shop owners are welcome to visit and take part in the discussions on this site. Apparently, they choose not to do so.

BeforeI got certified, I *did *shop around. And I must say, the overall tone of your original post reminds me of whatdrove me away from ScubaShack when I was looking to get certified. Your elitist tone and demeaning attitude seemed to *not* be uncommon with the ScubaShack faithful that I met. I don't like that.

When trying to pick a shop, I receivedfriendly welcomes at MBT and at DivePros. Due to several factors (location, class schedules, prices, and just an overall good feeling about the staff/instructors I met), I ended up going with MBT. 

I've been using them for several years now, and I will continue to refer both friends and strangers to them for information,training, and gear.

For this site to not be an MBT "marketing tool", MBT is going to have to Seriously start pissing off a lot of people... pretty much all of us who both use their shop and participate in this forum. That's not likely to happen. They keep providing me with good service, good training, and good prices on gear, and I don't mind telling people about it.

As for "this shop is better than that shop" and "this shop makes better divers", etc... What aload of juvenile crap that is. Most of the diving I've done over the past several months have been with guys who are DivePros faithful customers. They are good guys, and they love the sport as much as I do. And, I'm pretty sure you'd have a hard time telling which of us were trained at which shop, except by looking at the VIP stickers on our tanks.

So, good day to you sir. And I would ask of you, until you can offer something constructive, STFU.

Felix


----------



## FelixH

> *Evensplit (8/20/2009)*
> 
> *I'm not sure, but it all seems so familiar....*


That thought crossed my mind as well.


----------



## biggamefishr

I must be missing something...is MBT really being bashed because to many people like the services that they receive there? I agree this seems very very familiar...anyone want to compare a few IP addresses?


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I've got financial stake now! Haaa I've spent a mint! LOL I'm the kinda of person once we do business, I got authority to describe my service or productas from the other party, Well.... I don't have any issues! Does this Hombre have a Name.... Or just a keyboard, Don't be a hater! I'm gonna buy 4 tanks today, I'm sure I'm in this for the haul.



You'll not meet a better run business with customer care.

Steve


----------



## arch_diver

The best thing I like about recreationaldiving is that it brings people from all walks of life together to enjoy something that is very f***ing cool. I must admit I like to read the pissing match that is going on, so I will throw my 2 cents in.

Shop around...visit all the dive shops in town and find who works best with you. Every place in town has their own way of doing things, and that is what keeps each of them in business. Just keep in mind that as you are entering a new world (somewhere where our bodies our not designed to go...at least naturally) that can kill you if you do not follow the rules. That being said, if you follow the rules, you greatly decrease your chance of suffering a dive related injury. Solid instruction, practice, and continued education is the best formula for becoming an "old diver". 

You think Tiger woods got to be great by taking one class in golf? He practiced for years to hone his craft. Even though diving is not/should not be a competative sport, the same approach should be taken to improve your skills and safety. Yes, taking an openwater course can get you certified.....but the best way to keep you safe while you hunt for bugs is to practice, practice, practice....and continue your education.

I have been lurking around this forum for years, and I really enjoy reading the good info provided by local divers. Its a pretty good mix of spearfishing, viz reports, and experiences of divers new and old, and as this thread is turning into...good old fashined pissing matches!

So, for my 2 cents.....I have visited each of the shops in town. Scuba Shack, Dive Pros, and MBT (Bay Breeze did not exist when I was looking) to find which one is the best fit for me. I found that the guys at MBT had the best attitude about diving and treated me as a person, not a customer. They were attentive to servicing my gear in a timely manner. They put an emphasis on diving safety, and they offer tons (literally) of opportunities for divers (new and old) to learn more about diving, or just to get out and go diving. I have been a customer there for 7 years and I have seen such a mix of people come through there for instruction or dive charters. It seems to me to be an oasis where divers can get together and have fun doing the one thing they all have in common. 

Its not really productive to say that the other guys in town won't meet your needs, and do a fine job doing it.....But the purpose of this forum is to help each other out and give the best/most honest opinion you can to help out another (soon to be) fellow diver.

I have no allegiance to any dive shop. I feel that I have done my due diligence when reseaching dive shops, and I use MBT.

:grouphug


----------



## arch_diver

Enough about dive shops......Some good (scary) infor about lobstering!

http://www.alertdiver.com/articles.aspx?articleNo=71

Dive safely, and bring us back some bugs


----------



## Caver2130




----------



## Clay-Doh

> *FelixH (8/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Evensplit (8/20/2009)*
> 
> *I'm not sure, but it all seems so familiar....*
> 
> 
> 
> That thought crossed my mind as well.
Click to expand...

Ha! Soon as I read his first paragraph....my friend...haa haa...yup. Lil familiar?

Anyways...me saying I go to MBT and have always enjoyed the service I reciever there is probably more harmful to there reputation than good....

but screw it.

I like MBT.

Hey Hombre...one other question...since you seem to be an authority on the quality of all the dive shops in the area??

You mentioned all specifically. I don't know if you astill dive or not..or just talk about it, but another shop has joined the competition in the area. 

I believe its called Bay Breeze Aquatics and Dive shop. In Gulf Breeze.

Have you heard of that one, or been in there yet, or any of your mysterious "friends" gave you a report on there level of quality?

Just wondering. Almost seems like you specifically didn't mention them. And I am relatively new to diving, especially compared to you and all your qualifications, and would welcome more of your advice.

So how do you feel about the ONLY shop you didn't mention? They have some hardcore fans/customers on this "unbalanced" site also.


----------



## paulithepin

Too funny, Aquahombre get a life! Who pissed in this guys cherios? Maybe he has been breathin bad air since the 70's...The only dive shop I recommend for training is MBT. I also refer divers in need of equipment servicing, fills, and new purchases to MBT. The staff there is excellent, knowledgeable, competent, and fun to be around! I have a 10 year old son who has been interested in diving since he was 3. Fritz and I have been discussing his level of physical, emotional, and mental maturity for the last 2 years (at least). I would not trust my sons training to any other operation on the Emerald Coast. 

I pity the dive shop that is not interested in making a profit, how can they survive? No dive shops, no air or equipment, no diving...I wonder how Aquaman pays his bills? I don't need to be nice or politically correct, and still can only muster up pity for a dimwit like Aquahombre. Please get a life Aquahombre, we will all be better off! 

Just to be clear,I also have a financial interest in MBT, they are my dive shop of choice and I want them to stay in business!


----------



## naclh2oDave

I just spoke with "He who's name shall not be spoken". Apparently someone else already sent him the link and he swears up and down that it's not him. I'm sure that he and Hombre would get along great though. He is very pleased that this is getting "everyones panties in a wad" and that ya'll still think of him from to time. But no, this is a completely different oldschool diver type.


----------



## BADBOY69

WOW! Really...really? I truly was reading intently until 'Hombre' condescendingly advised us idiot Instructors that He does not teach lowly entry level students anymore because He refuses to compromise His training standards for economic benefit. Bullshit! If you are an _independent_ instructor you don't compromise anything, you choose thedelivery and materialbest suited for your student and your teaching style. You can require the student to attend as many academic sessions, pool sessions, and dives as you, the instructor, deem necessary. So, you either suck as an instructor or you're full of shit and can't dive your way outta a wet paper sack! As far as financial motivation, we damn sure don't make any money teaching, we do it because, unlike your pretentious ass, we care about people who want to dive! I have *lost* money by teaching students because I continue training until they areready,sometimes that means extending the schedule. Oh, and I was certified at one of those "other" shops you mentioned...Ishop with MBT now because of how they treat people and what they represent in the scuba industry!And I AM an independent instructor and a damn good one, any day you wanna get wet just let me know...I'll show you the part that goes in your mouth!


----------



## jspooney

billybob, are you causing problems again? You have definitely changed your writing style if it is.


----------



## bignasty

Very we put Mr. West!!!!! Guess since I recieved mytraining at MBT my trainingis pretty weakso i should hang up my gear till i have the honor to be trained by "AquaHombre" wait since i'm new entry level student and i would hate for him/her to compromise there personal values guess i won't be diving anytime soon... Yeah right, see ya'll at 110+fsw, guess i did learn something...


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Dont make Jerry Mad... He will carry it to the Guns and Hoses and Alabam boys will get spanked again.....


----------



## Evensplit

> *naclh2oDave (8/20/2009)*I just spoke with "He who's name shall not be spoken". Apparently someone else already sent him the link and he swears up and down that it's not him. I'm sure that he and Hombre would get along great though. He is very pleased that this is getting "everyones panties in a wad" and that ya'll still think of him from to time. But no, this is a completely different oldschool diver type.


I don't believe it's Billy Bob. Billy Bob knows he's always welcome and that we follow his exploits here though Brian and on Spearboard. Ialso know thatBilly would have provided some meaningful material to go along withthe harsh criticism.


----------



## DavidT

dam just wasted 30 minutes of my life reading this. Ole well. (Michael day)from mbt will still be my instructor. I trust the guy, he wont teach me bullshit and wont cut any corners with me. i cant say anything bad about mbt because i dont know them. Point is "know before you speak" The "grape vine" doesn't always stay the same. It is very acceptable if you have done training through them but you just heard from mouth.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dis is funny....and Jerry said he'll show him the part you put in your mouth.:toast Im Jerry West Bitch!

Still wanting to hear his authoritive opinions on the other shop in the area he specifically didn't mention????? Things that make you go ..Hmmmmmm.


----------



## bmoore

Evensplit is correct. This fellow is not Bill. He is touched by all this.... and of course enjoying it.....

I actually know a few independent instructors who will not teach entry level scuba courses. My cave diving instructor is one of them. I don't remember his reasoning behind this but I asked him a year ago and said he wouldn't do it..I'll find out why he does not..

Now..somebody mentioned that you could research an "IP"..and what?? 

Find out who posted on here???

This might be possible but extremely difficult. 

First the servers would have to log all ips hitting it..were talking probably millions...then you would track that ip down to the particular post at a given time...thiswould be possible..then to the internet service provider who issues the IP addresses....say media com, bell south etc. 

This would be easy enough. *IF THE SERVERS LOG THE IPS*

But then, you would have to contact the internet service provider and ask them whothey assigned this ip to...they would have the time and home/business address they gave it out to.....here is where you are going to run into some trouble...however, this they are not going to give out..*unless* you made a threat, posted something about bombs, whathaveyou..in other words they would give it to a *law enforcement agency*....not to you or I...and they would probably need a court order for that. 

Even with that knowledge most homes do not have static ips..they change. So then you would have to see who had that ip address at what time. If you got this far you are close .....but not quite done.

Track that ip down to the pc that was issued that ip and then see who waslogged inat the time the post was made. Was it Billy Bob????? ha.

Alot of fud to go through to find out if it is really Bill or not! LOL oke


----------



## Clay-Doh

I didnt think it was Billy.

However, you are a little mistaken on the IP thing.

When you host a website such as this, the adminiastrotar can see, and it is logged, both the IP adress you started your account from, and every IP adress you ever post from. Yes, every. So if you log in at the library, the IP is permanantly logged for Chris to see.

So it is very easy for him, (or the other mods I believe if he has given them the bcakdoor acess) to run the search on the IP that Aquahom has posted from, and it will pull up every other forum member that has posted from that IP.

Neat...huh? 

SO.....anybody who starts a new fake screenname, even with a new email adress, if Chris chose to, could call them right out as to who they are. He doesn't over petty stuff like this, but don't think he can't.

He actually did it for me once because of illegal activities off of the forum, on another internet site,and let me know who on here was the sourse of it based on IP adresses.

And here we all thought wehn we made up silly new screennames to hide behind and type childish rants...we were safe!:doh


----------



## bmoore

Wellthat iswhat I thought..if the ips are logged...and you confirmed that the ips are,you could associate a post withip addresses.And figure out accounts associated with those ips and see if they matched..would tell you if someone was creating multiple accounts with the sameips.

I guess it depends upon what all you were wanting to know..

I was going a little bit deeper thinking you would want the individuals name address phone number etc. so you could trackthe individualdown..and shake his hand....

But just knowing the ip address a post was made from does not tell you the individual who posted it...it does tell you the account and IP associated with that account..and the ip address associated with the post.

Oh well....not to de-rail....it's not Bill and its not me...THERE IS ANOTHER OUT THERE! 

(This is almost as much fun as when Bill WAS posting!) ha

oke


----------



## BADBOY69

Sorry for the derail 'Bullshark'...as you can see there are divers on here who are as passionate about "their" instructor as well as diving. Check into different programs and decide which one will work best for your needs. Feel free to call me if you have any questions...I promise not to brainwash 'ya! If you are already comfortable in the water and have ever snorkeled, then SCUBA will be an easy transition, more than likely. And you can get your certification without swimming with sharks! You could keep to fresh water and still get trained! As you can see, there is a program for you. Hope to hear a report on your lobster diving!


----------



## Evensplit

Let me point out the most importantstatementmade throughout theforum over the last few days.bmoore won the entire argument when he posted:



> *bmoore (8/21/2009)*Evensplit is correct....


Thank you Brian, andcongratulations onthe victory.:bowdown


----------



## Clay-Doh

Now I learned something new!! I didn't know you had a sence of humor Jim?!?! Just kidding..we all know it's Fritz who doesn't have a sence of humor.

Jerry...you are commin to Daltons party on the 12th...right?


----------



## BOHUNTER1

As a forum Admin or Mod both have simular capabilities and can be adjusted by the Admin. When I log in my IP shows up, if I log in from anouther server it also charts this. If I have a new name and log in it also caches this too. Then you can look to align IP and see who is who and whats up....

Its very simple when ya the Admin, it doesnt say this came from 123 jones street, but just a server addy. So if you log in while at some hookers house, BUSTED!.....

Plus if the person is flagrant and causes problems we can also BAN an IP and thats it, your done from that one!......I know how to get around all this but Im not gonna share it, openly.

Steve


----------



## Daydreamin

Seems like a lot of focus on researching IP's. I'm still laughing my ass off about Jerry offering to show aquahombre which part goes in his mouth! :bowdown


----------



## ul412al

New diver - so bash away but here are the facts:



1. Got trained at the Scuba Shack - loved it, top notch, I feel very comfortable.

2. Needed help selecting a weight suit - went to MBT - loved it, they probably spent 30 minutes explaining what to look for.

3. Just to prove that there are good guys everywhere - I am going to Dive Pros and Bay Breeze (sorry if I left anybody out) to help me select more gear.

4. I am going to go diving with all the local shops, cause some of the people sound pretty darn cool.



The bottom line is that I am getting my behind wet tomorrow! Now how many of ya' are going to quit being keyboard cowboys and join me? We can start the typing again when we all give dive reports on Sunday!


----------



## choppedliver

> *BOHUNTER1 (8/21/2009)*As a forum Admin or Mod both have simular capabilities and can be adjusted by the Admin. When I log in my IP shows up, if I log in from anouther server it also charts this. If I have a new name and log in it also caches this too. Then you can look to align IP and see who is who and whats up....
> 
> Its very simple when ya the Admin, it doesnt say this came from 123 jones street, but just a server addy. So if you log in while at some hookers house, BUSTED!.....
> 
> Plus if the person is flagrant and causes problems we can also BAN an IP and thats it, your done from that one!......I know how to get around all this but Im not gonna share it, openly.
> 
> Steve


Dont forget most people dont have static ip addresses, when the DNS lease is renewed though, it's usually the same, and so of course it is still useful information. 

I dont know what cox policy is on rotating ip, but my ip does change, and has changed , but not frequently.

Most people logging in from home are using dynamically assigned ip from a dns pool.It's dynamic, meaning it might change depending on the dns lease period and the dns server settings at your internet provider, and whether you leave your computer off or on for long periods of times.


----------



## FelixH

> *choppedliver (8/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Most people logging in from home are using dynamically assigned ip from a dns pool.
> 
> 
> 
> DHCP
Click to expand...


----------



## jspooney

Alright, I'll clear this up. It is not Billybob, but I can tell you he is quite enjoying the thought that is is him. He is honored to know he has had an impact. I assure you, however, that he is not the one. I know him better than any of you, and it is not. I am dissappointed that it is not you, Brian. You we're my choice. Hmmmm...where to go from here? by the way Brian. Dive Monday with Bill? Maybe Sushi on Wednesday?


----------



## jspooney

For the record, I think MBT is fine. Don't like ??? though. Real butts in there. Just go where you want.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Your not gonna get bashed ul412 for likeing certain shops.

That was the whole point...no one on here put any shop down, just a bunch came in with likeing MBT.

It was aquahomo that decided to bash a shop.

My girlfriend was certified, and has used Dive Pros for the last 10 years. I could care less. I personally like MBT. Havent really has any experience with Dive Pros. However I have been in Scuba Shak, and I like Gene and his lady..and Gene has let me tie off to his boat at the Oriskany on a couple occasions...which has been very nice!


----------



## spearfisher

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wow, what a derail from the original intent of this post!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Are we ever going to get to a point where we can all agree that we like to dive and fish, and generally be on the water? What's ironic to me is that most of the instructors get along great with each other. Some obviously don't, but for the most part I would say camaraderie is prevalent across the industry and amongst all four shops in town. I personally have great lifelong friends at all 4 shops. I chose MBT, or should I say had it was chosen for me, when I was 12 years old. I was originally certified at a shop that is no longer in business, but soon after found MBT with my father and we have been there ever since. I jokingly tell people that I just hung around the shop too long, and they finally put me to work, but the truth of the matter is that Jim and Fritz and the rest of the current and past MBT crew have been like family to me. More so than any one onthis forum will ever know. Owning a dive shop is a tough business. Competition is inevitable, but this intershop rivalry BS is being played up for more than it is worth. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">This forum wouldn?t be the same without the expertise that each and every one of its members brings on a daily basis. Whether someone chooses to dive with one particular shop or not has no bearing on the fact that we all come here out of a common love for diving. Yes it gets heated at times, and yes we say things we don?t mean from time to time, but there is not one member on this forum that I wouldn?t dive with. (That includes ?he whose name shall not be spoken?) <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">So I guess what I am saying is that I understand that everyone has their biases, but I think that if we would do more diving and less opining we would all get along much better?and yes I mean me too.<o></o>


----------



## Clay-Doh

You can sound so gay at times Rich


----------



## spearfisher

For the record I have never been in a picture on PFF "sharing" a hot dog with another man, or licking his nipples...I'm pretty sure that would make you the gay one.


----------



## jspooney

"but there is not one member on this forum that I wouldn?t dive with. (That includes ?he whose name shall not be spoken?)"

Good news spearfisher. Just talked to Bill and he said he'd love to take you spearfishing but you'll have to pay the $60 spearfishing lessons fee and complete his spearfishing 101 coursework like everyone else. He also said he could help you keep from fillet shooting so many fish.


----------



## UnderWater Angler

Oh how I miss the good ol' days when there was always some good confrontation in the Diving Forum, this takes me back.....thanks hombre!:letsdrink


----------



## BADBOY69

> *Clay-Doh (8/21/2009)*Now I learned something new!! I didn't know you had a sence of humor Jim?!?! Just kidding..we all know it's Fritz who doesn't have a sence of humor.
> 
> Jerry...you are commin to Daltons party on the 12th...right?


You know I'll be there! Too bad 'Brent', sorry, 'Toad' won't be joining us!


----------



## spearfisher

> *jspooney (8/21/2009)*"but there is not one member on this forum that I wouldn?t dive with. (That includes ?he whose name shall not be spoken?)"
> 
> Good news spearfisher. Just talked to Bill and he said he'd love to take you spearfishing but you'll have to pay the $60 spearfishing lessons fee and complete his spearfishing 101 coursework like everyone else. He also said he could help you keep from fillet shooting so many fish.


You tell Bill I'll be glad to take his spearfishing 101 course. I can always learn something from a guy as old as Bill.oke He might have to borrow a pair of doubles from Brian to keep up though.


----------



## jspooney

Funny! Don't tell him I said this but he is slowing down a little. I think he might be getting...a little older. It's gonna be a no-go on the doubles though. Brian is the only one that can look cool with that rig.


----------



## bmoore

Thanks Spooney! But everyone looks cool in a set of doubles.

And Rich..you can borrow them anytime ..(unless I am using them to hunt down my u-boat!)

Which set do you want? The al 80's or the steel 112's..(my personal favorite..)


----------



## Bullshark

Wow! All this b/c I don't like sharks. There are a few people who like to stir the pot a little to much and they are fed by people responding to them saying something crazy. Just ignore the fruit cake. I do want to say to the moderator that said to shop around, this site isbias. I put a responce into a engine repair question that went against the PFF grain even though I went through the same thing a month before and it was deleted. While I don't think there is any coin exchanged I don't think this site is a very good well roundedsource of info for customers so I don't ask those questions anymore here unless I have to (I don't know any divers up here).This site is the best I have seen in every other department though so don't get me wrong. Great job.


----------



## Evensplit

To derail one more time...

Moderators and site administrators have to walk a fine line in deciding between what'sfreedom of speech and what's libel.

If a statement is made onany forumthatthe subject feels was made with the intent to damage his/her reputationthe FORUM ADMINISTRATORcan be at risk of being sued for defamation of character.If the subject of a post contacts the admins or moderators and asks for something to be removed, it would be foolhardy for them not to remove it.

I'm the site admin for a couple of other forums, and while I detest having to remove posts, I do so if I feel it is warranted. I can't imagine the job that the mods on here have every day.


----------



## Bullshark

It had nothing to do with bashing someone. It was more of a idea on how to do a little his self and have a tech finish to save alot of $. I told the guy to find a motor with a blown powerhead on craigslist and use the lower unit off of it instead of buying the insane price the shop wanted. I even told him it may be a great desision and on the other hand he may kick himself. But he wanted options.


----------



## dive&fish

Why all the fighting, let's go diving.


----------



## dive&fish

If all you want to do is Lobstering, call some shops down in the Keys and do the book work here and the dives down there.

With all the shops down there one of them will surely be able to fill your needs.


----------



## Bullshark

That was the first thing that came to mind but things are kind of nuts that time of year down there plus I did not want to spend time learning during season. I want to have all my ducks in a row before. I'm going with MBT as soon as I get a life insurance change taken care of. The new companywill not approve me if I have a dive cert but will not drop me if I get one after the change.


----------



## FenderBender

My first thought when reading this, is a word of warning to Bullshark:

There are sharks in the Florida Keys also, big ones, I'm sure you know that there is a real possibility you could encounter one there. If you are really super terrified, just mortified of sharks, my thought is that you should really attempt to come to grips with thatbefore you do any serious diving. Panic is the absolute WORST thing you can do underwater, and I hate the thought of anyone getting hurt or killed after rocketing to the surface after coming face to face with a big hammer or bull. 

Sharks are beautiful creatures to see underwater, and they only are an annoyance to me when I am spearfishing, but you will see after a few encounters with them that they are notinterested in us as food, just our catch. Most shark attacks occcur in murky, shallow water and are a case of mistaken identity. When diving, they can see us as well or better than we see them and probably realize this 7 ft long black colored bubble blowing thing is not a fish they want to eat. Don't worry about them, and you will be ok.Fear of sharks is not a natural fear, its instilled from TV, Movies, Shark Week, etc. Good luck with your certification and dive safe


----------



## BADBOY69

Well put, Josh...but this is from someone who has NO fear! Just look at the AJ in his avatar, then ask him what he does for a livin'!!! Still sound advise, and it can be a surreal experience the first time you witness one of these magnificent creatures in their habitat.


----------



## UnderWater Angler

Josh and Jerry are right, you should consider yourself lucky to see a shark. It's amazing how graceful they are underwater...after the first time you see one, and he pays no attention to you, you'll be over the fear and ready to see another bigger one.



I would go ahead and get the cert here, any of the shops in town are great and will go above and beyond to make it an enjoyable and constructive experience. Plus, P'cola could use the business more than the Keys!



Good Luck in what ever route you take, you'll have a ton of fun!


----------



## jspooney

I don't get it. Why is your screen name the very thing you are terrified of? Bullshark? Any story behind it?


----------



## Bullshark

> *jspooney (8/23/2009)*I don't get it. Why is your screen name the very thing you are terrified of? Bullshark? Any story behind it?


Yes. It's b/c i'm so scared of sharks. I went to UNF and we surfed 2 or 3 times a week and I was always so freaked out about sharks that my buddies call me that even now.

Fender,

My dad and I lived in the Keys for a while and he was a free diver. I would snorkel on top while he dived down and shoot fish. We had a big scare near Tennessee reef. Trust me I know they are there. I just feel more comforatable there unlike here in the open Gulf.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *AquaHomo (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *AquaHombre (8/19/2009)*Wow. Listen friend, I have been a SCUBA instructor for over 25 years. You need to get a Cert Course to do this safely. You can even get a course that is specifically designed for Hookah Divers, but PLEASE get certified.
> 
> Oh, and do yourself a favor, look around and check into the training programs of all the available resources. Looks to me like a few people on this site are shamelessly self promoting themselves. From my experience and from what many certified divers have told me the MBT training program is pretty weak. I would trust SCUBA Shack or Dive Pros or perhaps you can find a good ole fashioned independent Instructor. Just exercise good judgement and get a Cert. Course.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree on this! Aqua there is my bro, and we are cut from the same cloth. I started a new screenname, I have been a memeber on here for quite a few years, but I did not feel confident enough to say how I really feel with people knowing who I was.
> 
> I, admittedly, do all my purchases at MBT. I got some of my certs tehre, get fills there. Now I don't have the same outstanding qualifications as my bro hombre...but I know what to look for in a dive shop.
> 
> I really gotta confess I don't like most of the people who work there. I go there because the prices are good, and the staff is pretty expereinced...but they, especially the 2 guys that own the joint..can be reall asses. They always make fun of me... they follow me around the shop like I'm stealin stuff...ask me stupid questions like am I ever gonna shoot a fish...ect.
> 
> I do end up at most of the functions and crawfish boils up there and such...but...I don't know... I might look for another shop too.
> 
> Hey Hombre...give me a call later...lets go snorkle by some shallow dock pilings. I ain't sure if I want to get back in the gulf, since I got some of my training at MBT, and feel only "half qualified".
> 
> I really hope hope none of you figure out who I really am, I dont wanna lose my curried flavor, I mean favor. Sorry, it was time the truth came out,.
> 
> I dont even like spearfishin with them guys...they always shoot more fish than me. Of course...everybody does.
Click to expand...

I know it's meant to be funny, but it's just plain dumb.


----------



## BADBOY69

Duuuude! I almost fell outta the chair! I was suspicious when I read the screen name...but the, "following me around the shop like I'm stealing somethin'" I knew who it was! HINT: 'Kid Rock' and our 'new' friend who likes 'Crack Rock' share a native city...


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *BADBOY69 (8/24/2009)*Duuuude! I almost fell outta the chair! I was suspicious when I read the screen name...but the, "following me around the shop like I'm stealing somethin'" I knew who it was! HINT: 'Kid Rock' and our 'new' friend who likes 'Crack Rock' share a native city...


Well, he got zapped for the stupid joke. If your going to go through the hassle to create another screen name, you got to do a better job at it than he did.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Whered that lil clown go??? I had some words for him! I jus went and poured a drink..and was gonna give it to him! Aquahomo...what a gay name


----------



## Clay-Doh

Worse thing was how he talked to you guys John and Jerry!

What a cocky lil punk...someone oughtta kick his arse!


----------



## BADBOY69

I know!!! I got owned my some clown named 'AquaHomo'! Damn...


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (8/24/2009)*Worse thing was how he talked to you guys John and Jerry!
> 
> What a cocky lil punk...someone oughtta kick his arse!


Next time I see him, I'll be sure to open a can of whoop @ss on him. That punk is the one that needs some schooling on how to shoot fish. :moon


----------



## spearfisher

By definition:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ass+clown


----------



## PFF Administrator

> *BADBOY69 (8/24/2009)*I know!!! I got owned my some clown named 'AquaHomo'! Damn...


He's gone....


----------



## BADBOY69

> *spearfisher (8/24/2009)*By definition:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ass+clown[/quote]
> 
> Boy, you keep this up and you'll be givin' your ol' man a run for his money! Where is the 'Toad' when we need him?!


----------



## BOHUNTER1

And yall want me to go off with yall..... HAaaaaaaa Ill take out insurance policy prior!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *BOHUNTER1 (8/24/2009)*And yall want me to go off with yall..... HAaaaaaaa Ill take out insurance policy prior!


Bowhunter, I wasindoctrinated into my diving careerwith this group of clowns. Just a fair warning. Once you go down the road with diving with us, it's all down hill from there. My first gulf dive with a speargun in hand was with Clay, Brandy, and others. It's a hoot and an adventure everytime.


----------



## Pierce07

> *Telum Piscis (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BOHUNTER1 (8/24/2009)*And yall want me to go off with yall..... HAaaaaaaa Ill take out insurance policy prior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowhunter, I wasindoctrinated into my diving careerwith this group of clowns. Just a fair warning. Once you go down the road with diving with us, it's all down hill from there. My first gulf dive with a speargun in hand was with Clay, Brandy, and others. It's a hoot and an adventure everytime.
Click to expand...



All I can say is I'm sorry.


----------



## dolfan29

I have done some buisness with MBT in the past and have recieved good service and reasonable pricing on gear so I have nothing against them. I have even recommended them on an occasion or two on this site but I do have a comment for what it's worth. The last couple of times I have been in the shop I get the feeling that I am bothering the staff. It's nothing in paticular and I don't need someone following me around and up my butt, but a smile and how are you today to make me feel like they want my buisness would be nice. I feel like I have interupted their day and if I want to buy something great and if not that's ok too. I may only spend 20.00 bucks this trip but I may spend more next. As I said in the begining, I have used the shop and have nothing against it other than maybe a little more friendliness with costomers.


----------

